# Botswana 2072 160HP Outback



## okavango (Jun 13, 2015)

Inspired by this great forum I started building a 2072 Outback by Aliboats Botswana powered by a Yamaha 160Hp HO engine.
One year later and I am getting close to putting a bare bones hull on the water to test the concept


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Mighty fine work there! If you have any questions about the FXHO engine, let me know, since this is the same engine I used in my boat. 

Especially as it pertains to wiring, as I ran into the issue of the tech manuals and my harness color coding not being the same, and it was a PITA to figure it out. If your engine came out of a Yamaha jet boat, you'll find that the wiring harness may have quite a few more wires than what you'd expect. If so, 2 of them are for the no-wake mode, and 3 of them are for warning indicator lights. The rest are for start/stop, tach, ground, and ignition. And then the 2 wires for the electric fuel pump. 

Also, whether it came out of a boat, or a PWC, you'll find a 3-wire plug that is separate from the main plug. This is for the YDS (diagnostic system) You can buy the software and the adapter cord, and run diagnostics on the engine with a laptop computer (windows only, no mac) YDS will show engine hours and many other data points.

Once you get it on the water, I can say with confidence that you will really like the FXHO engine. It's quiet, powerful, and has good fuel economy at moderate cruising speeds, I burn about 3-4 GPH at 30 MPH in my boat.


----------



## okavango (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks PSG 
Read through your build in great detail for much inspiration and many good ideas, thank you for sharing all your posts. 
The engine and pump are from a PWC and were tested before I parted it out, all good with 38 hrs recorded, but would like to check that with the YDS. The rest of the harness appears to be plug and play, hopefully?
Still not sure how this large hull will perform, but aim to keep it light and test performance before adding all the finishing touches also not overly sure about the PWC reverse bucket.
Will most likely temporarily install the Jet Ski controls for the test run.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't think the large hull will affect you too much. Remember that these engines are also used in 23 ft wake boarding jet boats. Granted, there are 2 engines in those boats, but consider how much heavier that fiberglass hull is than your aluminum hull. My setup weighs about 1200 lbs, with a 48 in beam, and about 12 ft in the waterline. 

If you still have the factory controls, it will be plug and play, unless you want to extend your harness, then just make sure to splice the wires one at a time when you're adding in the extra run, so you can keep track of which is which.

My engine, harness, and ECM came out of a boat, and I did not have any factory controls. I had to do a lot of figuring and modifying to fit my existing harness. In fact, I'm using the tachometer from an AR-230 jet boat. It uses an 8-pin plug, which I was unable to find, but was able to make my own pin connectors and then sealed it with marine grade silicone. Works just as good as a plug.

As for the reverse bucket, it should do OK. I'm using an XL1200 pump in my boat, which has a very small reverse bucket, compared to the newer Yamaha 4 strokes. Still, it's ample enough for my application. If you're going to use a reverse bucket off a Yamaha FXHO, that should be more than enough. I say that because we own a VX110 Yamaha, and if I let off the throttle at 20 MPH, hit the reverse bucket, and then hit the throttle, the bow of the jet ski will do an instant nose-dive, and it will almost put me over the handlebars. It's the same reverse setup on the FXHO as the VX110 and FX140.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jun 13, 2015)

I am so jealous . . . Looks really nice!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 13, 2015)

I think it should scoot along pretty well. Narrow hull will act like a destroyer and should cut pretty well. I'm wondering if it wouldn't like a couple guide strakes further forward though. Testing should show if it turns lazily. 

Stomp grate to avoid swimming with the croc's? Good idea. =D>


----------



## okavango (Jun 14, 2015)

PSG-1 said:


> I don't think the large hull will affect you too much. Remember that these engines are also used in 23 ft wake boarding jet boats. Granted, there are 2 engines in those boats, but consider how much heavier that fiberglass hull is than your aluminum hull. My setup weighs about 1200 lbs, with a 48 in beam, and about 12 ft in the waterline.
> 
> If you still have the factory controls, it will be plug and play, unless you want to extend your harness, then just make sure to splice the wires one at a time when you're adding in the extra run, so you can keep track of which is which.
> 
> ...


Regarding hull size I'm working on the same assumption. Harbercraft of Canada used to build an 18ft shallow V with the same Engine, 72" beam weighing 1800lbs.
I calculate the current setup to weigh +_ 340 kg (750lbs) which is not much more than the original Ski, 72" beam with am estimated 18' wetted area. My target weight completed is 1500 lbs.
The donor Ski was complete, and when run on a hose everything worked except the kill switch, as a result I did not run the ski on water. With the Ski parted out I eventually found a broken earth wire in the middle of a harness which I trust was the cause of the kill switch problem, but still a very strange break, and the first time I have seen something like it. 
I hope you are right about the reverse bucket, after all the work done to date, it is the one area I expect to revisit. 
As mentioned I read your build thread cover to cover, but still managed to miss the bit about the XL1200 pump, blissfully unaware I spent many, many hrs fabricating the tunnel and pump adapter plate, and still don't know if it will work, the XL1200'pump must be the preferred option. 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## okavango (Jun 14, 2015)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> I am so jealous . . . Looks really nice!


Thanks CedarRiverScooter, nothing to be jealous of yet, still just a pile of aluminium and a bunch of ideas aiming to emulate what you guys have already done.


----------



## okavango (Jun 14, 2015)

Ranchero50 said:


> I think it should scoot along pretty well. Narrow hull will act like a destroyer and should cut pretty well. I'm wondering if it wouldn't like a couple guide strakes further forward though. Testing should show if it turns lazily.
> 
> Stomp grate to avoid swimming with the croc's? Good idea. =D>


Thanks Ranchero
The hull is a full 72" wide at the beam, but I do hope the displacement will allow the boat to carry weight and get on the step at a reasonable speed,
I am with you on placing a strake further forward, I was thinking of removing all the strikes at the back of the boat and adding one on the keel at about 2/3 length. The thinking is I need a pivot point for slow handeling in narrow channels antd hopefully it will provide stability at speed. 
Strange you mention crocodiles, the first time I piloted a Outback hull was in support of Brad Besterlink and his wife Andy filming their natural history documentary "Diving with crocodiles" learned two things that day, I liked the outback hull, and my friends are mad,
Thanks for all you input on the forum it certainly is of massive assistance to guys like me trying to get ideas in remote locations


----------



## okavango (Jun 14, 2015)

Correction I learned three things, the third was after reviewing their film footage of the day, and as Ranchero rightly points out, with Croc's and Hippo's a stomp grate is a must. I might have gone overboard on this design, but the motivation was high.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Okavango, since you have already fabricated your intake duct, the rest of the pump assembly should work with it, as long as you have the bolt pattern and length set for the driveshaft and pump that comes out of the ski. Quite a few others have done it like this.

I used the XL1200 pump since it was a prefabbed, bolt-in design. In hindsight, I could have probably fabricated my own intake duct (and made it from thicker material than what the factory uses)...but at that time, this was my first go-around with building a jet boat, and there were no online sources of info like this forum to help me figure it out.

As for the reverse bucket, you shouldn't have any issues with it. Just remember when you set it up, to position the cable thru-hull at the transom where the cable travel is set so that when it fully extends, the reverse bucket is all the way down, and when you retract it, that the bucket is clear of the steering nozzle outlet. You may have to create a stand-off, to bring the cable a little farther out, or farther in, than your transom, to make it line up correctly. That's what I had to do, but it works fine.


----------



## okavango (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi PSG
Sorry about the tardy response, but I am in South Africa at present. 
Thanks for all the input and I remain hopeful of success, I return next week and will endeavour to get the boat in the water for trials.
Kind Regards


----------



## kustum_kid (Jun 20, 2015)

Newb here. I happened to see PSG-1 brought up the topic of the different reverse buckets. I have the xlt 1200 power train in my 1872 and the reverse is not good. Does anyone know if the newer dual outlet bucket will fit on my jet? Thanks for your help in advance. - Dustin


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 20, 2015)

Kustom kid, welcome to the board.

As for your question about interchangeability of reverse buckets......no go. Already looked into doing that with mine. The newer dual-outlet type reverse buckets are designed to attach to a bracket on the PWC or boat. The XL1200 style attaches to the steering nozzle. You would have to design a whole new set of brackets to mount it on. Also, the ball joint fitting for the control cable is in a different place on the plastic reverse gates than it is on the XL1200.

Not saying it can't be done, but you'll have to do some modifying, for sure. One day, I might decide to upgrade to that type of reverse bucket, as my reverse is only so-so, it's enough power to back off the trailer, etc....but nothing like the power you get from the newer dual outlet reverse gates.


----------



## kustum_kid (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome, and the reply. That is a bummer the bucket does not fit. I found one for $43 new. I might get it and see if I can't make some brackets. I have def wasted more than $43 on things that don't work, so it won't be a huge loss...lol


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 20, 2015)

Like I said, it can probably be modified to fit. If you decide to do it, please post some pics. The day may come where I decide to change my reverse gate, as well.


----------



## okavango (Jun 26, 2015)

Not very pretty but all temporary controls work and I am ready for river tests tomorrow, wish me luck


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 26, 2015)

I love the handle bars, thought about doing something similar until I found the go cart wheel and used it instead.


----------



## okavango (Jun 27, 2015)

Ranchero50 said:


> I love the handle bars, thought about doing something similar until I found the go cart wheel and used it instead.


Hi Ranchero, great thing about parting out a Ski is you get all the bits to use in your boat, I will certainly use the instruments, but I think jet steering is the way to go.


----------



## okavango (Jun 27, 2015)

Over the moon with today's testing. With the exception of reverse, only minor adjustments where needed to set up trim. PSG you where spot on, what an engine. 44 MPH GPS one up, 42 MPH 2 adults 2 teenagers. 
Cruises at 36 MPH 7500RPM 3100ft ASL. 
Some cavitation if you dump the throttle one up, but this will improve as I complete the build and add weight. Four up you can launch and get on the plane in a boat length. 
This was the best fun I have had on the water in a long time, could not believe how responsive this 20ft boat is. 
Will try all up weight runs tomorrow, reverse tends to pump into the jet cavity and is almost non existent so some thought and work needed there. Any suggestions on how to resolve this issue?
Might have to change the nozzle and reverse gate to the jet boat set up, but would hate to loose trim as you can feel when adjusting the trim how the hull releases and speed picks up. 
All in all a very satisfying day, posted some video of a fantastic day on the water, mid winter in Botswana!


----------



## okavango (Jun 28, 2015)

At last. 
For all the other over 50 technologically challenged members out there, trying to download video from iPad, download the Google App "You Tube Capture" 

Herewith the video's.

https://youtu.be/3wLK9tedJeM

https://youtu.be/npjAOCsKJaM

Enjoy

Mark.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 28, 2015)

VERY nice! Glad to see that my calculations for performance were about right for your boat's application. Do you plan to build a cowling to tame down the noise a little bit, and protect the engine from the elements?


----------



## okavango (Jun 28, 2015)

PSG-1 said:


> VERY nice! Glad to see that my calculations for performance were about right for your boat's application. Do you plan to build a cowling to tame down the noise a little bit, and protect the engine from the elements?


Absolutely, this build is only halfway finished, did not have the patience to finish before confirming performance. 
Once I have the reverse working, I will add the dog house and trimmings.
As nice as the engine sounds, it get real loud after a few minutes on the water. 

Confirm your boat has both reverse and trim? Your reverse seems to work very well.


----------



## brianb2247 (Jun 28, 2015)

success good build cant wait to see more =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 28, 2015)

okavango said:


> PSG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > VERY nice! Glad to see that my calculations for performance were about right for your boat's application. Do you plan to build a cowling to tame down the noise a little bit, and protect the engine from the elements?
> ...



My boat only has reverse, no trim, unfortunately. With a passenger in the front, it runs OK, but if it's just me, when I go above 7500 RPM, it wants to porpoise a little bit. But I am using a +5 degree nozzle. I could probably try a 0 degree nozzle and see if that helps, or, maybe try adjusting the ride plate a little more.

The GP1200 was available with trim, but no reverse. The XL1200 was available with reverse, but no trim. 
The GP1200 and XL1200 nozzles are basically the same, in fact, all you have to do to convert the XL nozzle for a GP is to drill and tap the lugs on the sides, and utilize those holes.


----------



## okavango (Jun 29, 2015)

PSG-1 said:


> okavango said:
> 
> 
> > PSG-1 said:
> ...


Yes that all makes sense. 
I don't have enough time on the water yet to understand all the characteristics of the boat, but have been using the trim extensively to set the boat up with different loads. 
If I am conservative when opening the throttle I can get on the plane without cavitation or porpoising (1 to 6 people on board), just by manipulating trim. As I mentioned earlier when you pitch the nose up there is a definite sweet spot when the hull releases and the boat picks up a few MPH. 
Reverse at this stage allows me to hold the boat steady against the current and move the rear of the boat left and right, but not much more than that. 
Interesting the reverse is more effective with trim set nose up than nose down.
I am going to try baffle the jet tunnel to divert the reverse thrust under the boat, but fear long term success lies in redesigning the reverse bucket to lower the thrust line.


----------



## okavango (Jun 30, 2015)

Made up a new ride plate to try and improve reverse.
The ride plate is installed at an angle as on the Jet Ski with additional "wings" to prevent the jet stream from entering the jet tunnel.
Hopefully this will give some backward momentum, public holiday in Botswana tomorrow, so I will be on the water testing..
Hopefully I still have enough trim authority to set the boat up properly.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 1, 2015)

Can you change the angle of the reverse gate through adjusting the cable? I don't have a huge amount of experience with reverse gates on I/B jets but would think the water flow needs to hit the top of the 'C' in the gate so it shoots out the bottom under the hull (that's how O/B's work). Since you write that it works better with the nozzle pointed up I think the gate may not be low enough.


----------



## okavango (Jul 2, 2015)

Ranchero50 said:


> Can you change the angle of the reverse gate through adjusting the cable? I don't have a huge amount of experience with reverse gates on I/B jets but would think the water flow needs to hit the top of the 'C' in the gate so it shoots out the bottom under the hull (that's how O/B's work). Since you write that it works better with the nozzle pointed up I think the gate may not be low enough.


The gate comes to rest against a stop, see the aluminum lug to the left of the bolt, so cannot get it any lower with cable adjustment, might have to redesign the gate.
The change made to the ride plate has improved matters somewhat, and reverse is now passable, but not impressive, still better with nozzle nose up. 
For those having problems with porpoising, changing the angle of the ride plate caused the boat to porpoise violently, the boat manufacturer recommended I bend the small trim tabs at the base of the transom to negate this, I was astounded at how little they needed to be moved to remedy the problem. 
Definitely an easy cheap solution to porpoising.
Will post pics when I get the boat out the water. 
Loaded the boat with 11 people yesterday, 5 adults 6 kids 660 kg (1455 lbs) gets on plane in about 3 boat lengths tops at 40 MPH cruises at 32 MPH. Very satisfied.


----------



## okavango (Jul 2, 2015)

Not a great picture but you can see the trim tab at the base of the transom, literally only 50 mm wide, bending this tab down 2 mm corrected the porpoising at W.O.T.


----------



## okavango (Oct 11, 2015)

Three months without much progress, but have however built a decent trailer capable of carrying the boat off road. 
Started work on the dog box and soundproofing the engine bay, reasonable happy with the results, but in reality only 60% of where I would like to get to. 
Using a vibration damping mat and a sound absorbing cloth sandwiched between 2 x 2mm aluminum sheets to build the dog box. Sound levels definitely down, but the weight keeps going up. 
Ran some tests into the delta this past weekend, enjoy the videos!
https://youtu.be/8xNGBZ6Hr84
https://youtu.be/XWMDUNskcNw


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm going to just go ahead and say it, I've never had my boat anywhere close to an elephant! Not even on the hemisphere. Cool on all accounts.


----------



## amk (Oct 12, 2015)

wow!


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2015)

This is awesome! 

:beer:


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2015)

I need to send you a Decal for the boat to represent! :LOL2:


----------



## okavango (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the comments guys, pleased you enjoyed the footage. 
It's good to be reminded of how special this Delta is, Botswana is very dry at the moment despite the abundance of water you see in the video. Elephant in particular have moved right into the channels and encounters like these are reasonably common. 
Rainy season is due to start in a few weeks, but predictions are for below average rainfall, local rains however only contribute only a small fraction of the Delta's water, the bulk coming over 2000km from tropical rains in the Angolan highlands and reaching the southern Delta in about June. 
I however nearly have a usable Jet Boat and will be able to run shallow, enjoying this privilege all year round. 
Jim, I will proudly display the decal  
regards
Mark


----------



## DaleH (Oct 12, 2015)

FWIW I know ZERO about jets ... but Okavango - that project and this post is AWESOME! :mrgreen:


----------



## okavango (Feb 14, 2016)

Managed to get the boat back on the floor this month, most of the bits I ordered from from the States have arrived and I can work towards getting it finished. 
I started the noise abatement work last year and am quite satisfied that the sandwiched insulation layer will make the boat quiet and drivable in spite of the added weight.


----------



## okavango (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## okavango (Feb 14, 2016)

Elephant's and Hippo's dislodge huge amounts of river grass which floats downstream in large mats,for this reason an effective stomp grate has been a non negotiable for a serviceable jet boat in this region, I ordered a linear actuator from progressive automation in Canada and am very happy with the result.
https://youtu.be/REiKSmL3vCk
The idea is to have a non latching push button on the console which will stroke the grate down, and it immediately returns when you release the button.


----------



## okavango (Feb 14, 2016)

Next step center console, controls, deck and seats


----------



## okavango (Feb 27, 2016)

No cabellas in Maun town, very few options for boat chairs. Found this fantastic hand made square tube bender and decided to fabricate my own chairs, herewith progress to date


----------



## riverrat717 (Feb 27, 2016)

Awesome build.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 31, 2016)

The chair alone deserves a toast. :beer: 

Cool thread.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 1, 2016)

That is awesome


----------



## okavango (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks guys, it's been fun, but need to get finished now.
Plan to flip the boat next week and apply wetlander, then put everything together, install the console and start fitting the controls.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Apr 2, 2016)

This post rocks! I feel like I'm watching national geographic!

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 2, 2016)

Wow this chairs are really cool. Are you fishing with The Partridge Family? That's a lot of seats

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## okavango (Apr 3, 2016)

:LOL2: Trying to make the boat as versatile as possible, seats will stay at home when fishing, but we often go out for a slow cruise game viewing with friends and family.


----------



## okavango (Apr 21, 2016)

Got the hull cleaned up and flipped today wetlander goes on tomorrow


----------



## okavango (Apr 22, 2016)

Started early morning when nice and cool, tried with a spray gun for 5 minutes and then reached for a roller, more than happy with the results.
Second pic shows the hull baking in the African sun


----------



## jethro (May 3, 2016)

You could almost powder coat with those temps!

What a great project, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## okavango (May 17, 2016)

Turned the boat right way up yesterday, very happy with the wetlander application, very slick, and simple to apply with a roller. Trust it will perform as advertised. 
I have kept busy with other small projects, the captains chair will be mounted on the dog house, I wanted it to swivel, and have adjustment for standing or sitting, in addition I also wanted it to slide back a full meter so I can fish off the back of the boat. 
This is the rail, the chair has a matching round disc with center bearing allowing it to swivel.


----------



## okavango (May 17, 2016)

The donor ski was a 2006 model, discovered that later models have a much improved reverse bucket, ordered one and adapted it to fit without too much difficulty. I have never been satisfied with the effectiveness of the reverse, so can't wait to get this on the water and see if This is an improvement.


----------



## okavango (May 17, 2016)

Speaking of testing the boat, our river dried up completely this year for the first time in about 8 yrs due to a prolonged drought, the bulk of our water however comes from the Angolan highlands over 2000 km away, that flow reached us today, cannot express how wonderful it is to have fresh water arriving in this desert in the middle of our dry season.


----------



## okavango (May 18, 2016)

This is the matching disk attached to the bottom of the captains chair, the whole arrangement then connects to the slider which fits into the rail.


----------



## okavango (May 25, 2016)

Flotation going in, Botswana has no requirement for flotation, but this is the only product that will get you the required permits to boat in South Africa.


----------



## okavango (May 27, 2016)

At last all the bits and pieces start fitting together, Teleflex jet Helm and single lever control, still ironing out the linkages, but am optimistic these parts will all work. Have had to turn extended tailpieces on the lathe to reach the nozzle and reverse gate,but should get that finished this weekend. 
As much as I have enjoyed the manufacturing I have no particular aptitude or patience for painting and laying carpets, hope to get some mates in to assist w itch these tasks.


----------



## okavango (May 27, 2016)

Have the boat resting on old tires while working on it, found this barn owl resting in one of the tires during the day, I'm sure all the banging and grinding will convince him to move on.


----------



## okavango (May 29, 2016)

Finished all the pedestal seat bases, 40 mm pipe bushed with acetal turned on the lathe.


----------



## okavango (May 29, 2016)

Carpet going into the rod locker, place for 8 rods including 4 8' rods that can fit into the extension tubes.


----------



## okavango (Jul 22, 2016)

She is finished a few days to test all systems and The African Skimmer is off for the annual Bream classic fishing competition. Will post a report when we return.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 22, 2016)

Poker table and all!!! Love it!


----------



## jsmoody (Jul 22, 2016)

I didnt know they had bream fishin and poker night in Africa.


----------



## okavango (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh yes we have it all, but being Africa, we need to make our own arrangements to keep the lights on. :LOL2:


----------



## Prowelder (Jul 23, 2016)

Sick

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmoody (Jul 23, 2016)

Thats impressive


----------



## okavango (Jul 27, 2016)

The boat was a massive success, not so the fishing. Only two Bream caught after 3 days on the water, we did however get stuck into many small Tiger fish who always provide great entertainment. The tournament winners however did infinitely better than us and returned some very envious catches. 
Back to the boat, it really has exceeded all expectations, we had 4 rods going all day and with the exception of me foul hooking my son, we rarely got in each other's way. 
The Minn Kota Ultera is an amazing piece of kit and certainly places you in the exact spot to not catch any Bream. The solar charging installation left us with 83% capacity on day one and 100% on day two and three, this difference largely attributed to us learning the ropes with the trolling motor. 
The Yamaha ho motor is as smooth as silk and performed faultlessly over 10,5 hrs of operation with over 200 km of river covered on day 2, average fuel consumption for the 3 days, 17l per hr at an average speed of 52 kph. The first bream was caught at 9am on day one and was alive and well in the livewell at the 5 pm weigh in, the Lowrance fish finder remains a mystery to me, but the chart plotter and GPS are great. The boat carries an awesome load at very respectable speeds very economically. I could however not imagine operating without trim as this feature is invaluable for smooth operation. I will now research impeller design to try improve an already impressive launch getting on the plane in 3,5 seconds and 50kph in 8 seconds. The new reverse bucket was also a vast improvement and this feature is now quite satisfactory. Very happy , thank you one and all for sharing, advice and encouragement.https://youtu.be/9y--OPEvLY4


----------



## okavango (Jul 27, 2016)

A bit if fun with the trim

https://youtu.be/Z2cpvc_Z4jY


----------



## okavango (Jul 30, 2016)

Another boat feature I put a huge amount of time into manufacturing was the stomp grate, and even though I have yet to have the inlet completely blocked, when hanging in the current against the trolling motor I get river debris collect under the hull, when I start the motor these debris end up in the inlet, one stroke of the stomp grate and it clears. 
I used a linear actuator to power the unit with a non latching push button, hold the button for two seconds and it strokes down, release and the stomp grate returns to rest.
So far quite succesful. 

https://youtu.be/REiKSmL3vCk


----------



## okavango (Jul 30, 2016)

Afternoon cruise


----------

